# Fans vs drafts



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

We are almost finished building the coop for our 4 new (and first) chickies. They are all between 6 and 7 weeks old. I'm worried about sending them out in the heat. It's been reaching about 110° F here. Our coop is long, and will have both far ends open (covered with hardware cloth) until it gets a little cooler. I've read to make sure they don't have a draft, but want to put a fan up in the corner to help with the heat. Does that seem okay?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put a fan on one wall facing the other wall. It will keep air movement going and not be blowing directly on them.

One of the least messy things I do with mine is set up a pan with wet sand. They just might like that with temps that high.


----------

